
Ask HN: Where to host open datasets? - jakobegger
Companies and public institutions are increasingly making data available for the public. At the moment, there seems to be no standard for hosting public data. So if you want to access public data, you usually have navigate poorly designed websites, and then download CSV files, or json files, or SQL dumps, or XML dumps...<p>Some people have started using Github for hosting datasets. Unfortunately Github isn&#x27;t nearly as well suited for data as for code.<p>Is there something better out there? I&#x27;m looking for a platform that has a standard API to access hosted data, with a web interface that lets you preview&#x2F;query the data without downloading it first.<p>Does something like this exist yet?
======
brudgers
AWS hosts large public data sets: [https://aws.amazon.com/public-data-
sets/](https://aws.amazon.com/public-data-sets/)

The problem with data is that every set can have a different schema. Hence
there is no universal API across datasets that will make naive queries
possible across multiple data products.

Good luck.

------
kevinsimper
What you are asking sounds like [http://dat-data.com/](http://dat-data.com/)

------
xo5vik
CKAN and the OKF might be worth a look: [http://ckan.org](http://ckan.org)

~~~
jakobegger
Thanks, CKAN is definitely an interesting pointer!

